# For the ones were asking me about the headband pattern



## ecoknitty (Sep 18, 2012)

Here is my pattern of the crocheted headband. Asking excuses for maybe some mistakes in the writing. Hope it is helpful to you. Cheers.


head band

CROCHETTED MEASUREMENTS
21"(53cm) circumference X 3"(7cm)wide

MATERIALS
2 balls of Mercerized (100% cotton), each in the color of your choice). It is used the fourth part of the main yarn color of your choice. Miss yardage of the ball of yarn but aprox 400 y. per ball(makes 4 head bands aprox.).

Size B/1 (2.25mm) crochet hook

GAUGE
3" square= 20 stitches and 10 rows

SPECIAL STITCHES
ch= chain stitch
dc= double crochet
sc= single crochet
sl st= slip stitch
lp=loop
p=picot
yo=yarn over

HEAD BAND
(Mult of 4)

band: Ch base 104

row 1= Ch 4, sl st each 4 chains along the band. Then turn.
row 2= *ch 4, sl st into loop top of each of the row just made, turn. Rep from* until 10 rows are completed.

joining endings of the band

After 10 rows had been completed for the band, start decreasing with the same strand.

row 1=Ch4, sl st to each gap of the end of the band all across, turn. 
row 2=Ch 4, sl st on meddle top of the row just made, turn.
row 3=Ch4, sl st (twice), turn.
row 4=dc 5, over the row just made, turn. Rep from * 4 times.
row 5=Increase start the same as decreasing but in opposite way til join the other end of the band with sl st to each gap of band end.

Picot Edgeing
With the same strand, *ch 4, 1 sl st into second ch from hook(forming p st), sc. Rep from* all around headband. Because the band will be a little big oversize, make it stretched making stitches with a needle and a clear elastic around the band close to the p base. Then when gather the two ends of the elastic, may sure the diameter of your head is equal and tie them securely. It will be fit perfectly.

Large Flower

chain 3
round 1=work 15 dc in third ch from hook, join sl st.
round 2=ch 3, dc 2, ch3 between, *dc3, ch3. Rep from* 4 times.
round 3=ch 4, 3 dc into same stitch, 1 sl st into each meddle between ch3 just made in round 2. It will be 6 shells edging.
round 4=Ch 5, sl st on 5th ch, ch 5, sc into each sl stit around.
round 5=ch 5, sl st on 5th ch, ch 5, sl st into third dc, ch 5, sl st into third ch of the betwwens. Rep from* all around
round 6= workrounds 4 -5 from outer edge in spiral toward center, overlapping 3 times.

Medium Flower
Ch 2 
round 1=work 15 sc in second ch from hook; join with sl st in the first sc- 15 sc.
round 2= ch 1, (sc, ch 1, dc) in same sc as joining; *2dc in next sc, (dc, ch 2, sl st) in next sc**; (sc, ch1, dc) in next sc; rep from * around, ending last repeat at **; joing with sl st in first sc= 5 petals, fesasten off.

loopy flower
Ch 2
round 1= work 7 sc in second ch from hook, join with sl st in first sc =7 sc.
round 2=Ch 1, (sc, ch4, sc) in same sc as joining; *(sc, ch4,sc) in next sc. Rep from *aroun; join sl st in 1st sc =7 petals. Fasten off.

For center make a bobble = usin another color for center of your flower. Ch 3, (yarn over, insert hook in 3ed ch from hook, yo and draw up a loop, yo and draw through 2 loops on hook) 4 times, yo and draw through all 5 loops on hook. Fasten off, leaving a long tail that will be use to attach the flower on headband by sewing it.


----------



## magy (Nov 12, 2012)

I. Like that hair band.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

I love the instructions, but please post picture of finished headband and bobble and flower. Thanks. I need reminding and cannot visualize from written pattern. Thanks again.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

hahaha and i thought i was the only one who needed reminders thanks mthrift and thanks ecoknitty for the pattern would love pic too


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

thank you for sharing.
I've bookmarked this to try after my last pressie is finished


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

picture is:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-128550-1.html


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks so much! Thanks for hearing and responding! A Christmas Blessing to me, and many back to you! Thanks!


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

Here is the link to the completed headband. Its gorgeous and thank you for taking the time to share the pattern.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-128550-1.html


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Very cute--thanks for the pattern!


----------



## chayayita (Jun 30, 2011)

Does anyone have a pattern for this that could be knitted?


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pattern with us. Lovely headband.


----------

